

Toshiba to sell Cell processor laptop - pmorici
http://www.betanews.com/article/Toshiba_expected_to_sell_laptop_powered_by_Cell_processor/1210631076

======
jaydub
The Cell is a magnificent piece of hardware. However, I would just like to
echo preinterpost's comment on betanews: the Cell is notoriously difficult to
program. Getting efficient speedups requires the most skilled programmers and
quite a bit of effort.

To understand the difficulties in programming its worth taking a look at this
article: [http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-
computing/197801624?...](http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-
computing/197801624?pgno=5) "preinterpost

~~~
wmf
I suspect Toshiba will solve that problem by not allowing you to program the
SPEs at all. :-)

